# Best coffee beans for mobile coffee van



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi, I've recently purchased my van and will be having the conversion work done this month to officially make it my own mobile coffee van,

there is some competition where I live, as in 2 other coffee vans but I'm not competing with anyone's round I've simply secured a very good pitch.

my question is, I want to have coffee that has the wow factor! My machinery and van will be good quality and want the coffee beans to match.

can anyone please help me on this? All you guys are very experienced and I can see from reading threads on here I will get the best advice,

I'm 39 years old, I'm just over 3 years sober as I was a alcoholic, I've saved every penny I would have spent on alcohol to get this business going and would really appreciate your expert advice.

thank you very much

johnny


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffeebean is reasonably local to you and may be able to supply beans (he roasts and has a mobile pitch in Abedare, plus builds out mobile businesses)

https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/

Otherwise really depends on how local you want to keep your coffee sourcing or how serious you are about being stand out, good coffee is very rarely cheap so you need to take this into account but bear in mind repeat trade from a slightly higher per cup bean purchase pays off dividends in the long run. Try a few and see what you like / if you can make the numbers work (there are a number of roasters on here that advertise / support the forum that also wholesale their offerings once you up and running)

Best of luck in your venture

John


----------



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

@coffeebean is actually doing the conversion, didn't realise they did the beans too, I've been in talks with fountain rock coffee, bit pricier but by all accounts very good coffee.

thanks Jon


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will no doubt have been offered beans at commercial rates from roasters....as a rule of thumb spend 2-3 times as much on your coffee and that should give you coffee with the wow factor. A few tips.



Ensure the coffee has a roasted on date (not packed on) and try and buy it within 2 weeks of it being roasted


Examine the roast to ensure it's good quality


make sure it doesn't get oily, or even oil spot very quickly e.g. within a week or so


Try and tread the path between too light and very dark.


Don't choose unusual beans and blends to start with until you know what you are doing. Go for a relatively boring (but good quality) Brazilian or Brazilian based blend to start with.


There are two ladies roasting in Wales. I did some of their teaching in how to roast and they should be producing great coffee, to the sort of style that will appeal to your customers. They know not to buy cheap coffee. Only stuff that cups 86+. It would be nice to keep it all Welsh and use a Welsh roastery run by two ladies, unusual in itself. Not only good coffee but a good back story.....

https://dioni.co.uk/blog/local-coffee-brand-launched-at-the-royal-welsh-ffa-da-coffee/24666/

https://www.facebook.com/ffadacoffi/?ref=br_rs


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lots of great roasters out there, and most offer a speedy delivery service. I have a friend who runs an independent coffee shop, hr mixes his roasters up and always buys good quality coffee, his customers love the standard of his coffee and he gets loads of repeat business as a result.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

If it helps, the best commercial coffee I've had in the whole of Gloucestershire was from Jolly Nice Farm's cafe and they use (almost exclusively) James Gourmet Coffee's Simply Brazil. It's also very popular with other coffee fans I know.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Would be nice if you could find a local roaster to champion.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey up!
The good thing with buying local from a relatively small business is the level of support they can provide.
Don't have anyone specific in mind (as I'm way too far off to know roasters in your area), just my own experience with local wholesale.

Wishing you the best of luck on your journey! Let us know how it unfolds


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Not able to help one bit, but good luck and have fun making great coffee!


----------

